
Mexico’s Attempt to Save Freud from the Nazis - apollinaire
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/mexico-attempt-save-freud-nazis/
======
acephal
I wonder how Freud's early reflections in 'Totem and Taboo' would have been
effected by living so close to actual indigenous people

------
toyg
The attempted tongue-in-cheek close is a bit of a letdown for an otherwise-
interesting collection of trivia about Mexico and the Anschluss.

